

Can we stop killer robots? UN meets to debate possible treaty - hemapani
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn27339-can-we-stop-killer-robots-un-meets-to-debate-possible-treaty.html#.VTRk1ROUdFg

======
JoeAltmaier
A completely empty and histrionic debate. There are over 100 million land
mines deployed worldwide; they kill 4000+ people each year. Killer robots are
out there, killing and maiming indiscriminately, and have been for decades.

